# Cytotec Dose?



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

I started M/Cing on my own finally and happened to have a doc's appt the next day so I went and I was basically saying, "Yeah I'd like the D&C, this is pretty painful" (I can handle it now but I was/am worried about how painful it will GET) ....he did a U/S and said the sac was getting smaller and I probably wouldn't need the D&C and gave me cytotec to help it along... he told me to take one pill when I got home and if i "felt it coming out" to take another pill. I asked him if I'd need to take more and he shook his head no.
I don't know if he meant NO don't take more, or if he just figured it be over by then. I looked up doses online and only found the stomach ulcer doses (which was 4 x's a day with meals!)
The thing is I took one and felt like it actually did nothing and possibly even slowed things down... I haven't taken a second yet.

*** I know no one's advice should be taken as medical advice* but I'd appreciate your thoughts and I'd like to know what your doctors prescribed you for doses if you took Cytotec. Thanks.


----------



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

FYI, I am taking these pills orally.
I just read somewhere about inserting them in the vagina... though I wonder if that is a different form of the med?


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Before trying the Cytotec, you could try taking 6000mg of vitamin C to flush things out. I had a blighted ovum a couple months ago. I started to bleed so went in for ultrasound, I was 9 weeks along..I got a prescription for Cytotec but never filled it..I wanted to go about as natural as possible. A week went by and I was still heavily bleeding, found out that the Vitmamin C is the most gentle way to get things out. I took 6 1000mg pills in a 24 hr period, next day passed a huge glob, next day went to spotting then stopped completely!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganPregnancy* 
FYI, I am taking these pills orally.
I just read somewhere about inserting them in the vagina... though I wonder if that is a different form of the med?

I can't address the rest, but the pills they used vaginally for me looked like a Tylenol pill. White tablet. I doubt that it's any different.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

as for me, i took the pills vaginally. 2 pills, which is "half a dose." (my midwife said they typically give 4. each cytotec pill, i believe, is 25 mg (but don't quote me on that). took about 9 hours and my little one was silently born. i hope this helps you.

good luck to you and take care of yourself







i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## rrible (Feb 1, 2007)

The usual dose for cytotec for helping with first trimester miscarriage is 800 micrograms, usually given vaginally. if given orally, most docs will usually decrease the dose because it can do a number on your stomach. another option is using the same dose as the vaginal dose but hold it in between your cheeks and teeth for about 30 minutes (and then spit out the residue). as for formulations, there's no special "vaginal" or "oral" cytotec - it's all the same, and it comes in different dose tablets, usually 100 or 200 micrograms (so you'd probably be taking anywhere from 2 - 8 tablets depending on the dose you're taking and the strength of the pill). As a side reference point, the usual dose for cytotec for term cervical ripening is 25 (usually) - 50 micrograms, so much less.

Hope that helps!


----------

